# Energiezähler an Profibus DP



## emilio20 (12 November 2010)

Hallo ich habe eine 315 DP/PN und möchte gerne einen Grossen Metrawatt U1289 Stromzähler mit der Sps auslesen. Der Stromzählerr hat volgende Schnitstellen M-Bus, L-Bus, LON, 

Was benötige ich alles um dies zu realisieren? Get das über die Profibus Schnitstelle meiner 315 DP/PN ?

Ich wei das es diverse Gateway´s von M-Bus auf Profibus DP gibt aber die würden wieder um die 400€ kosten.

Gibt es von Simatic eine Lösung?


----------



## borromeus (12 November 2010)

SIMEAS P
https://www.cee.siemens.com/web/aus...chnik/Documents/cdtiphbkap122000001356982.pdf

;-)


----------



## mst (12 November 2010)

Ich verwende von Siemens den Sentron PAC3200


----------



## Sockenralf (12 November 2010)

Hallo,

geht´s nur um den Stromverbrauch?
Hat das Gerät keinen Impulsausgang?



MfG


----------



## emilio20 (12 November 2010)

Doch hat einen So Ausgang , hätte aber noch gerne Spannung und weitere Daten wenn es nicht so Teuer ist. ansonnsten verwende ich den impulsausgang


----------



## emilio20 (12 November 2010)

mst schrieb:


> Ich verwende von Siemens den Sentron PAC3200


Was hast du für den Sentron PAC3200Bezahlt? Was benötigt mann da noch alles um die Daten in die Sps zu bekommen?


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 November 2010)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Was hast du für den Sentron PAC3200Bezahlt? Was benötigt mann da noch alles um die Daten in die Sps zu bekommen?



In deinem Fall brauchts nur ein Netzwerkkabel von der CPU zum PAC. Die Daten werden über Modbus/TCP abgeholt, einen Hantierungsbaustein gibts bei Siemens zum Download...


----------



## mst (13 November 2010)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> In deinem Fall brauchts nur ein Netzwerkkabel von der CPU zum PAC. Die Daten werden über Modbus/TCP abgeholt, einen Hantierungsbaustein gibts bei Siemens zum Download...


 
Ich machs nur über Profibus, bekommst alles was du brauchst im Siemens Download.

Den Preis einfach mal anfragen - ich finde das das Teil inkl Wandler und PB-Schnittstelle recht "Günstig" ist.


----------



## emilio20 (13 November 2010)

Funkoniert es auch mit dem PAC 3100?
Das Gerät hat eine RS485 Schnitstelle von einer Lan Schnitstelle habe ich nichts gefunden. Kennt sich jemand mit diesem Gerät aus?


Möcht das Pac 3100 mit meiner Sps 315 DP/PN verbinden und auslesen., Hausanschluss 3x380V 65A

Was wir alles benötigt?

1X Sentron PAC3100
3x Stromwandler? 

??


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 November 2010)

PMD SENTRON PAC3200 96 LCD PM ACDC TEK
7KM2112-0BA00-3AA0 - ca. 300€ (Liste)

ERWEITERUNGSMODUL PROFIBUS DPV1
7KM9300-0AB00-0AA0 - ca. 100€ (Liste)

Stromwandler je nach Anwendung, in der Regel 3 Stück.


----------



## Lars Weiß (13 November 2010)

Das Optionsmodul für DP brauchst beim PAC3200 nicht, der hat ETH


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 November 2010)

*Was rauchen die eigentlich ???*

Ich habe heute meine DP-Schnittstelle zu einem PAC3200 konfiguriert. Der PAC3200 stellt alle möglichen Daten über den Bus zur Verfügung. Hauptsächlich benötige ich nur den Zählerstand (Wirkenergie). Das sollte man ja eigentlich von einem Stromzähler erwarten können, aber..

Laut Handbuch steht dieser Wert als Double Float [Wh] und als Float [Wh] zur Verfügung. Da ich einen DINT-Wert in [kWh] erwartet hatte und Double Float für einen Schreibfehler hielt, habe ich mich beim Support erkundigt. Es ist tatsächlich so. Auf meine Frage, wieweit ich mit dem Float-Wert komme, erhielt ich die Antwort: "ca. vierzig Jahre". Wir hatten vorher weder über die Leistung noch über das Wandlerverhältnis geredet. Vierzig Jahre, naja, wenn's der Support sagt.

Meine Frage an euch: Was rauchen die bei Siemens?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den 64-Bit Realwert in der S7 in einen DINT-Wert zu wandeln?


----------



## borromeus (19 November 2010)

Da die Frage von Dir kommt verstehe ich nicht genau was Du meinst...
Werte größer 2^32 wird bei DINT nicht gehen.... oder wie meinst Du das?

Eine 64-Bit Gleitkommazahl besteht aus 11 Bit Exponent und 52 Bit Mantisse lt. Wiki.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 November 2010)

borromeus schrieb:


> Da die Frage von Dir kommt verstehe ich nicht genau was Du meinst...


Der war gut  !

Es handelt sich um einen Energie-Zähler. Der Wert dieses Zählers hat die seltsame Eigenart, immer größer zu werden. Unter Step7 steht mir dieser Wert leider nur als Real mit einer siebenstelligen Genauigkeit zur Verfügung. Wenn diese sieben Stellen ausgereizt sind, dann wird es schwierig. Zudem ist die Einheit des Zählers [Wh]. Bei einer Dauerleistung von 500kW ist bereits nach zwanzig Stunden (korrigiert mich!) Schicht im Schacht. Das betrübt den Onkel ein wenig.



borromeus schrieb:


> ..Werte größer 2^32 wird bei DINT nicht gehen.... oder wie meinst Du das?..


Ein DINT in [kWh] wäre ok.



borromeus schrieb:


> ..Eine 64-Bit Gleitkommazahl besteht aus 11 Bit Exponent und 52 Bit Mantisse lt. Wiki.


Die S7 kennt keine 64-Bit Gleitkommazahlen. Wenn ich jedoch diesen Wert irgendwie in ein DINT wandeln könnte, dann könnte ich damit leben. Wie ich in anderen Beiträgen gelesen habe, haben es schon einige versucht. In der OSCAD-Lib gibt es einen Baustein, der so etwas macht, angeblich jedoch ein extravagantes 64-Bit Realformat verwendet. Ich seh's mir mal an.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 November 2010)

Es gibt hier schon einige Beiträge zu diesem Thema. Lars Weiß hat mir so eben in einem anderen Thread diesen Tipp gegeben. Danke, Lars!



Lars Weiß schrieb:


> In dem Beispiel für Modbus/TCP ist die Umrechnung bereits mit drin:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=290474&postcount=1


----------



## borromeus (19 November 2010)

Fein, habe mir gerade Gedanken gemacht wie man das am schlauesten programmiert, mit 5 AWL Zeilen kommt man jedenfalls nicht aus.

lG
Karl


----------



## Paule (19 November 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die S7 kennt keine 64-Bit Gleitkommazahlen. Wenn ich jedoch diesen Wert irgendwie in ein DINT wandeln könnte, dann könnte ich damit leben. Wie ich in anderen Beiträgen gelesen habe, haben es schon einige versucht. In der OSCAD-Lib gibt es einen Baustein, der so etwas macht, angeblich jedoch ein extravagantes 64-Bit Realformat verwendet. Ich seh's mir mal an.


Hi Dagobert,

wende Dich doch mal an dalbi, der hat das schon mal gemacht.


----------



## Bitverbieger (20 November 2010)

Ich gehe in solchen Fällen einen anderen Weg.
Ich frage das LSB auf Änderung ab, daraus bilde ich einen Impuls den ich auf   meinen eigenen 16-Bit Zähler bringe. Da hat für uns den Vorteil das z.B. der Überlauf mit den Kollegen der PLS/Acron Seite abgestimmt werden kann. Dies mache ich auch bei DINT Zählern. 

Wir haben in einer Anlage die ersten Sentrons eingesetzt. Die Bedienung ist einfach gut   
Da kommen z.B. Janitza-Geräte nicht mit.


----------



## borromeus (20 November 2010)

OK, und wieviele Wh sind es wenn sich das LSB ändert?


----------



## Bitverbieger (20 November 2010)

In meinem konkreten Fall an den Janitza Geräten sind es 0,1kW/h. In meinem Zähler habe ich einen Unterzahler programmiert, dieser macht in diesem Fall 
10 Zählduchgänge bevor er ein kw/h Impuls rausgibt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 November 2010)

Bitverbieger schrieb:


> ..einen Impuls den ich auf   meinen eigenen 16-Bit Zähler bringe...


Bisher habe ich auch die S0-Schnittstelle von 0815-Zählern verwendet und habe im Programm die Impulse gezählt. Jetzt habe ich eine Busschnittstelle. Den Zähler einfach über den Bus aus zu lesen, sah ich eigentlich als den größten Vorteil an.


----------



## borromeus (20 November 2010)

Bitverbieger schrieb:


> In meinem konkreten Fall an den Janitza Geräten sind es 0,1kW/h. In meinem Zähler habe ich einen Unterzahler programmiert, dieser macht in diesem Fall
> 10 Zählduchgänge bevor er ein kw/h Impuls rausgibt.


wer sagt dass nicht mehr als 0,1kWh die Differenz ist?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 November 2010)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> In dem Beispiel für Modbus/TCP ist die Umrechnung bereits mit drin:
> 
> [URL]http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=290474&postcount=1[/URL]


 
MAN GLAUBT ES NICHT: von DOUBLE nach REAL, oder ich hab's nicht gefunden.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine Funktion geschrieben, die den ganzzahligen Anteil von Double Float nach DINT umrechnet. Damit kommt man bei 500kW schon mal für immerhin 178 Tage über die Runden. Wenn man vor der Umwandlung den Double Float noch durch 1000 teilen könnte [Wh --> kWh], dann läge man bei der genannten Leistung bei 491 Jahren! Dazu müsste man den Exponenten um 10 verringern und die Mantisse mit dem Faktor 1.024 multiplizieren (Multiplikation im Double Float mit 0.001). Wer Lust hat, kann es sich ja mal ansehen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 November 2010)

ODER: Muss man vielleicht das Wandlerverhältnis extern berücksichtigen, also den ausgelesenen Energiewert in der S7 mit dem Wandlerverhältnis multiplizieren? Bei der S0-Schnittstelle ist es gewöhnlich ja auch so, dort allerdings mit gutem Grund. Ich war bisher noch nicht online am PAC3200.


----------



## frankuc45 (23 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einen PAC erworben und habe das Teil an die CPU 317 DB angebaut. Jetzt liefert das Gerät Float Zahlen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Float in  gleitpunkt oder Festpunktzahlen umrechnen kann

Vielen Dank

Gruß Frankuc45


----------



## egon1234 (7 November 2011)

Hallo,

heißer Tipp... ist ganz neu:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/56098697

viel Erfolg 

gruß


----------



## bike (7 November 2011)

frankuc45 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen PAC erworben und habe das Teil an die CPU 317 DB angebaut. Jetzt liefert das Gerät Float Zahlen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Float in  gleitpunkt oder Festpunktzahlen umrechnen kann
> ...



Mit welcher Software programmierst du?
Bei Step 7 gibt es in den Übersichten Umwandelfunktionen oder es hilft dir "F1"

Was willst bzw musst du mit den gewandelten Zahlen machen?


bike


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 November 2011)

Hallo Egon,



egon1234 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heißer Tipp... ist ganz neu:
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp. Ich hätte mir die Funktionen gerne mal angesehen. Irgendwie kommt man mit dem herkömmlichen Step7 da nicht ran. Sind die Bausteine geschützt oder kann da mal einer AWL-Quellen daraus machen?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## bike (7 November 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Egon,
> 
> Danke für den Tipp. Ich hätte mir die Funktionen gerne mal angesehen. Irgendwie kommt man mit dem herkömmlichen Step7 da nicht ran. Sind die Bausteine geschützt oder kann da mal einer AWL-Quellen daraus machen?
> 
> ...



Wenn die Bausteine für TIA entwickelt sind, dann sind die echt kompiliert, da ist nix mehr mit aufmachen. 


bike


----------



## MrEn (17 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr habt recht, die Bausteine waren für's TIA Portal bzw. Step 7 V11 oder so.
Auf jedenfall hat Siemens offenbar reagiert. Nun gibt's auch eine Variante für Classic Step7 V5.5:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/56600676

Gruß, MrEn


----------



## Mordor_FRI (22 November 2011)

*Pac 3200 visu*

Wie steht es eigentlich mit der Visualisierung des PAC 3200 aus?
Hatte damals eins und flog wieder vom Schreibtisch. Ohne S7 / WinCC (kein flex) keine Visu. K.O. Kriterium. (nicht alle haben ein WinCC-System)
Meine eigene Variante über die Ethernet-Schnittstelle wollte keiner haben. (Ging direkt auf den PC).


----------



## S7Sync (10 Dezember 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich auch die S0-Schnittstelle von 0815-Zählern verwendet und habe im Programm die Impulse gezählt.



Hallo,

 Sowas steht mir noch bevor.
Wie sieht dazu dein Programm aus?

mfg


----------



## MSB (10 Dezember 2011)

S7Sync schrieb:


> Sowas steht mir noch bevor.
> Wie sieht dazu dein Programm aus?



Das ist wirlich so einfach wies da steht, einfach nur Zählen ...
Also z.B. pro Impuls ein DINT erhöhen, oder die Count-SFBs oder mehrere klassische S7-Zähler kaskadieren ... oder eine Kombination daraus.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 September 2013)

*64-Bit Energiezählerwerte in Step7 ohne Informationsverlust*

Ich habe gerade eben beim Stöbern in den Siemens-Seiten noch was Nützliches gefunden. Ich weiß nicht, ob der link schon einmal gepostet wurde. Der Beitrag ist am 21.08.2013 erschienen.

Wie können 64-Bit Energiezählerwerte mit einer SIMATIC S7-300/S7-400 Steuerung ohne Informationsverlust verarbeitet werden?



> ..An der Ausgangsschnittstelle stehen dann die beiden Zähler zur Verfügung.
> 
> Das Ausgangssignal “FINE“ stellt den Feinzähler dar, welcher einen Wertebereich von 0 bis 10^9 Wh besitzt.
> Das Ausgangssignal “RAW“ stellt den Grobzähler dar, welcher einen Wertebereich von 0 bis 10^9 kWh besitzt...



Na das ist doch mal was. Danke an Siemens!


Gruß, Onkel


----------

